# UberEats bait switches customers



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Impossible plant based Whopper was showing $7ish initially but upon checking out became $11ish. Almost $12? Wow that's mostly going to Uber and not Burger King. No wonder a lot of restaurants do DoorDash instead of UE.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's probably the restaurant that's actually doing that. There's a wings place near me that attached a flyer telling you it's cheaper to order direct from them. Uber charged the restaurant 20 or 30% I think so this restaurant charges$35 for a wings bundle direct, $42 on the Uber menu.

I read that Chipolte is doing exactly that, higher prices on delivery menu


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

All these apps are shady. I always order directly from the restaurant and pick it up myself.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The prices you see in the app are raised. That’s the restaurants doing that. These apps charge a 30% commission on sales. The restaurants recoup some of that money back by raising the prices on the app.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep......it's happening here as well. Some places even give you smaller containers of food, when you order thru these apps too.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

They do give out promos and total makes it exactly as I don’t have to start my car. $24 whole chicken. They always give 10% discounts when you order directly to encourage to order direct. Recent weather and gas prices makes it not worth starting my car. But I do agree these exploitation of both restaurants and drivers got to end.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> All these apps are shady. I always order directly from the restaurant and pick it up myself.


Me too, kinda.
I walk in, sit down. Have a cocktail. Peruse the menu.
Order. Lots of conversation with friends and family.
Pick out a good bottle of wine.
Then I eat. Sometimes I sit at the bar for an after dinner cocktail.
Then I leave with all my food and drink, right here, under my belt.

The only delivery fee is the tipping for the wait staff.

Yup.
Life IS good.
Beer is great.
And, people are crazy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> The Impossible plant based Whopper was showing $7ish initially but upon checking out became $11ish. Almost $12? Wow that's mostly going to Uber and not Burger King. No wonder a lot of restaurants do DoorDash instead of UE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 640726
> ...



It's a tax for being too lazy to go to burger King yourself and frankly, not enough of a tax for a plant burger.


----------

